# Bottecchia and Monocoque. Are these bike direct bikes?



## negotiator (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw these two brands on ebay. The postings look awfully similar to Mike's bikesdirect website. Just wondering if they are his and what Mike or anyone can tell me about these bikes as I am interested in one of the lower level ones.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I've heard bottecchia is.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

negotiator said:


> I saw these two brands on ebay. The postings look awfully similar to Mike's bikesdirect website. Just wondering if they are his and what Mike or anyone can tell me about these bikes as I am interested in one of the lower level ones.



We import the Bottecchia models
Customers have been very happy with them

I have no idea what the other brand is


----------



## negotiator (Aug 11, 2008)

bikesdirect said:


> We import the Bottecchia models
> Customers have been very happy with them
> 
> I have no idea what the other brand is


Are you going to put them on your site so we can get additional information on the bike or are they exclusively sold through ebay?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

negotiator said:


> Are you going to put them on your site so we can get additional information on the bike or are they exclusively sold through ebay?


Right now; they are just on ebay
next year they will be added to a new web site 
However, David on the ebay site can get you any info you might need on these bikes


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

Mike, I checked the Bottecchias out on eBay and they look interesting. A full DA bike for $1195? Not something you see every day. The frames look pretty nice too, like the smooth welded aluminum.

A question though. I also found Bottecchia's (Italy) web site and looked at their models. They aren't the same models as you list on eBay. When you say you import these bikes, are they Asian mfd versions (like the MB, etc) using the Bottecchia label? Just curious about this.

Thanks!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

the BD ones are US specific. The frames come from Taiwan just like the italian ones do. That's why you see Bottecchia USA vs Bottecchia.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Peanya said:


> the BD ones are US specific. The frames come from Taiwan just like the italian ones do. That's why you see Bottecchia USA vs Bottecchia.


That is exactly correct


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

To the OP: Monocoque is a frame construction style. If someone is using it as a name brand, it would be like calling a brand of car Unibody.


----------



## negotiator (Aug 11, 2008)

bwana said:


> To the OP: Monocoque is a frame construction style. If someone is using it as a name brand, it would be like calling a brand of car Unibody.


yup... I figured that out after doing some additional research. Thanks.


----------



## PhilA (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with the Bottecchias? I see they've got a bike with Columbus alum frame, carbon fork, DA rd/fd, etc for $1195. Here's the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170253686781

Any thoughts?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Honestly, Do you really need DA? 

One fall and your 400 shifters are scratched.

The wheels are the ones from the Moto Sprint series. I had the wheels on the Sprint... Did not like them, heavier than they need to be.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

PhilA said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Bottecchias? I see they've got a bike with Columbus alum frame, carbon fork, DA rd/fd, etc for $1195. Here's the link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170253686781
> 
> Any thoughts?


They're the same company - with the bottecchia, you do get fancier looks, and very nice shifting components. However, you do get generic wheels, tires, handlebars, seatpost, and saddle. I'd recommend getting one of the Moto's as they usually have nicer components you won't feel a strong desire to upgrade. Most come with those heavy XRP wheels, but go to neuvation cycling and get some outstanding wheels for super cheap. Then you've got a bike that's like $3000+ without spending nearly as much.

One thing you'll definitely notice about the Bottecchia's is that the weld seams are smoothed, which does give the bike a much nicer look. Granted it's not a true measure of quality, but it does look it.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got a question about them - I was looking at the Italian site, and they have a very sweet looking BS310/330. I wish they came in these colors over here... 
From the looks of it, the fork does seem the same as the USA ones. Do you know if they are?


----------



## sbarro (Feb 28, 2008)

For around 1200 I would get the Le Champ SL http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp08.htm .


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

sbarro said:


> For around 1200 I would get the Le Champ SL http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp08.htm .


I would, but I found out stretching my torso and legs adds too much cost, as they don't have my size...


----------

